# New The Attitude web site and name



## Hackerman (Feb 21, 2015)

They are trying to split off for some reason. They claim it's the credit card problems.

If you have a username and password for Attitude, it will work on this site.

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/

I have been told you can use credit cards on this site.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 21, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> They are trying to split off for some reason. They claim it's the credit card problems.
> 
> If you have a username and password for Attitude, it will work on this site.
> 
> ...



Was not aware attitude was having problems, that's the seed company I use to get Barneys Farm genetics, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for keeping us informed. Have used Attitude before, most likely will again.


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2015)

yeah no problems


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Love the Tude never had any issues. Hope it stays that way


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Apr 30, 2015)

Just tried to order with CC and it said it cannot be accepted at this time.


----------

